# Who's your favorite singer?



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2009)

This is in honour of Northener and his undying love for Kate Bush,.

Who's everyones favourite singer? It's OK to say pavaroti if you like him.

I like Cliff Richard as first favorite and then Russell Watson and Hayle Westenera and Enya.


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine is no surprise - Bjork!


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

mine is ally campbell lead singer of ub40


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I will listen to practically anything, but at the moment its Akon the Freedom album which is brilliant. I like anything from R & B to Motown to most stuff in the charts.


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I will listen to practically anything, but at the moment its Akon the Freedom album which is brilliant. I like anything from R & B to Motown to most stuff in the charts.



ive just downloaded two Boyz II Men songs for my 'Lips' game, I can't singing them - motown classics


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 27, 2009)

At the moment it's a split between Brian Johnson of AC/DC and Jimmy Barnes. I do listen to alot of things so I guess that Jacques Brel makes it up there somewhere.

Tom H


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

i'll add Nirvana to my list


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> i'll add Nirvana to my list



You can't have Nirvana as a singer, it's has to be kurt cobain


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

well i have been influenced by so many, but here a couple just off the top of my head. frank sinatra (rat pack too), bjork, mark knoffler, carlos santana, kurt cobain and also phil collins. i like loads of different types of music and found it hard to just name a few as i feel everyone i listen to and like has a influence on my life  lol


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> bjork



 awesome.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol i have liked her for years katie but never got the chance to see her live 

seen a few of my faves live tho. seen phil twice and i also missed bono (u2 really) off my list and i have seen them 5 times now and i plan to see them again this year if i can!!!! lol


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

I saw her live last year and it was the best gig ive been to  You have to go next time she tours.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

katie said:


> You can't have Nirvana as a singer, it's has to be kurt cobain




ok Kurt cobain... and he was fit when he was alive, what a waste.


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah he was hot!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol i will have to katie!!!!! it isnt for want of trying either i havent got to see her tho lol tickets are gone everytime i try and get one


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

katie said:


> I saw her live last year and it was the best gig ive been to  You have to go next time she tours.



Saw her with the Sugarcubes in 1988!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol 1988 i wasnt allowed to go to gigs!!!!! i saw my first gig in 1993 at the north gate arena in chester. the prodigy were playing and it was soooo good. went with my older brother and his mates. was a good night lol


----------



## nicky_too (Apr 28, 2009)

Only one for me: Mike Patton!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

mike patton as in Faith No More, Mr. Bungle, Fantomas, Tomahawk???

if so good call!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2009)

My favourite singers are mostly females with unusual and distinctive voices - Kate Bush, Bjork, Sinead O'Connor, Amy Winehouse. Favourite male singers - Robert Plant, Joe Cocker, Paul Rodgers (well, when he was in Free and Bad Company, but he really doesn't work in Queen), Freddie Mercury, Elvis. James Morrison has a good voice. I also like Adam Lambert, the current favourite to win American Idol - very unusual, thought his 'Ring of Fire' was superb! I hate Justin Timberlake with a passion! (Just thought I'd add that in!)


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 28, 2009)

Caroline said:


> This is in honour of Northener and his undying love for Kate Bush,.
> 
> Who's everyones favourite singer? It's OK to say pavaroti if you like him.



I do like *WOW* by Kate Bush.  Hmm... time to close the windows and warm up the amp and stick some *very LOUD vinyl *on....

My fave singer is Noddy Holder of Slade. "*CUM ON FEEL THE NOIZE*" has just won the what to play loud first contest!  To be followed by Get Down Get With It and Take Me Bak 'Ome....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahaha nice one tez!!!!!!!! noddy is a class act


----------



## katie (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> mike patton as in Faith No More, Mr. Bungle, Fantomas, Tomahawk???
> 
> if so good call!!!!



totally agree, good call  

He has a connection to Bjork hehe and I love Faith No More.


----------



## katie (Apr 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> My favourite singers are mostly females with unusual and distinctive voices - Kate Bush, Bjork, Sinead O'Connor, Amy Winehouse.



Cant believe you saw Bjork with the Sugarcube.  I wanted to go to their reunion gig but it was in Iceland and far too expensive to go 

You should go to a solo gig though - she's so good.

I loved Amy Winehouse (before the drugs), can't believe how famous she became hehe.  Have you got her first album? I go back to it alot more than her second.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

i have never liked amy smackhouse!!!!!! she just isnt a good vocalist to me. sounds more like a strangled cat, but each to teir own i guess lol.

now bob dylan was a good singer, also like akon at the min, and pretty much anyone from the motown era


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah i totally agree..


----------



## annemarie08 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i have never liked amy smackhouse!!!!!! she just isnt a good vocalist to me. sounds more like a strangled cat, but each to teir own i guess lol.
> 
> now bob dylan was a good singer, also like akon at the min, and pretty much anyone from the motown era



Yep me too..


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2009)

annemarie08 said:


> Yep me too..



Looks like Amy would go down well in Liverpool...not!


----------



## annemarie08 (Apr 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Looks like Amy would go down well in Liverpool...not!



Ha ha yeah only with the drug dealers!!! She can stay abroad.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahaha well said!!!!!! i just think she would have been better served being a backing singer as she has a totally c**p voice!!!!! trying to rip to many people off she has not got her own style.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha well said!!!!!! i just think she would have been better served being a backing singer as she has a totally c**p voice!!!!! trying to rip to many people off she has not got her own style.



i can't stand her... but i don't like bjork either... sorry, she cant sing.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

now i think bjork is a good singer. she has a very unique style that is all her own and cant be copied


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

she's rubbish, and she's got a face like a bag of spanners!!! i'll start getting hate mail now ha ha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

i didnt say she was good looking, just a good singer lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i didnt say she was good looking, just a good singer lol



iv'e had cats that could sing better....MEOOOWWWWW


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol well i do like cats  hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah??? so i heard lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahahaha i love them


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha i love them




OHhhhhh umm


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OHhhhhh umm




lol whats matter cat got your tongue???? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ha it would take more than that to shut me up lol.... who's got your tongue now?? CAT?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha it would take more than that to shut me up lol.... who's got your tongue now?? CAT?



lol nah no one has my tongue!!!!!!! yet  hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol nah no one has my tongue!!!!!!! yet  hahahaha




OH i see..


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OH i see..




Watch it Mike! Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned...what a load of boll*cks! Though then again considering the women on these boards have a ready supply of sharp things...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Watch it Mike! Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned...what a load of boll*cks! Though then again considering the women on these boards have a ready supply of sharp things...



EXACTLY!!! And thats not including my tongue


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

That brings back a Fawlty Towers qoute "She can kill a man at ten paces with her tongue!"


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> That brings back a Fawlty Towers qoute "She can kill a man at ten paces with her tongue!"



Ha ha.... don't know about kill... maybe just seriously maim


----------



## xDeex (Apr 29, 2009)

Josh Groban at the minute.

Think he's fab x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha.... don't know about kill... maybe just seriously maim



Mike! Beware! This woman is armed and dangerous


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Mike! Beware! This woman is armed and dangerous




Don't warn him Tom..... I'm like a black widow spider lying in wait for my next young, fit victim.... LOL only joking


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahahahaha well im not afraid of spiders!!!! black widow or not!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ah Insulinaddict! 
I've got to warn him! All blokes have the habit of covering for each other...a misplaced sense of loyalty which is rather helpful!
You're doing a very good job of keeping me amused on what is in all honesty a rather tedious school day and one when I should be revising for my A levels...Oh well. That I can do after I've gone to shout at some of the younger ones who are coming on the CCF camp in about an hour...

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol we do have a very good sence of morality us men


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

HA HA ..... MORALITY..... SPLUTTER SPLUTTER.... YEAH OK MIKE 
WATCH OUT tOM IF HE DOES'NT TRY AND CORRUPT YOU I MIGHT 
ONLY JOKING..... OR AM I....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA ..... MORALITY..... SPLUTTER SPLUTTER.... YEAH OK MIKE
> WATCH OUT tOM IF HE DOES'NT TRY AND CORRUPT YOU I MIGHT
> ONLY JOKING..... OR AM I....



nope probably not joking!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope probably not joking!!!!! hahahaha



Shhhhhh........ grass!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Be afraid...be very afraid...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Be afraid...be very afraid...



you or him??? chickens!!! your'e giving us southeners a bad name for being soft Tom...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> you or him??? chickens!!! your'e giving us southeners a bad name for being soft Tom...



who is him???? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> who is him???? lol



UMmmmm sorry babe


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> UMmmmm sorry babe



lol so him was me!!!!! you know when you call it is god!!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Tom... Come Back!!!!*

Tom  Where Are You?.... Help.:d


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Tom  Where Are You?.... Help.:d



lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol



Boo hoo


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Boo hoo



awwww dont cry  here have a shoulder to lean on


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> awwww dont cry  here have a shoulder to lean on



oooh ok... seems rude to refuse.. steffi will be on after footy i think,,, i wont be out numbered then.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oooh ok... seems rude to refuse.. steffi will be on after footy i think,,, i wont be out numbered then.



lol yeah she has just told me 

good glad you didnt refuse hahahaha


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Back! Looks like I might want to look out for Insulinaddict at any meetings we might have! Women that wield sharp things (tongues included) scare me


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Back! Looks like I might want to look out for Insulinaddict at any meetings we might have! Women that wield sharp things (tongues included) scare me



lol anyone with sharp things can be problematic tom


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Back! Looks like I might want to look out for Insulinaddict at any meetings we might have! Women that wield sharp things (tongues included) scare me



Sorry Tom i'll be good now  sorry really tho


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol anyone with sharp things can be problematic tom





insulinaddict09 said:


> Sorry Tom i'll be good now  sorry really tho



Hahahaha, yeah my and my needles mate. Once had my jab kicked out of me at lunch in school   

Addict, come on! It's great fun being naughty


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahahaha, yeah my and my needles mate. Once had my jab kicked out of me at lunch in school
> 
> Addict, come on! It's great fun being naughty



Definately.... especially with fit young men ..... lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Definately.... especially with fit young men ..... lol



Normal service has now been resumed I see lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Normal service has now been resumed I see lol




Ha ha .... sorry babe  i'll be good and behave coz you are young............... and fit......... and........ sorry  ha ha only joking


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .... sorry babe  i'll be good and behave coz you are young............... and fit......... and........ sorry  ha ha only joking



Young but corrupted addict! No need to behave yourself too much lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Young but corrupted addict! No need to behave yourself too much lol.



OH i see..... want some more corrupting......


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OH i see..... want some more corrupting......



It's going to happen sooner or later...might as well get it over and done with lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> It's going to happen sooner or later...might as well get it over and done with lol



ok not a problem.... let the debauchery begin lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ok not a problem.... let the debauchery begin lol



On your marks, set! Debauch!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> On your marks, set! Debauch!



HA HA one of my favourite sayings lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ok not a problem.... let the debauchery begin lol



lol and i thought it was me gonna get debauched!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

You and me both Mike!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> You and me both Mike!



lol welll it may be you and it may be me tom


----------



## nicky_too (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> mike patton as in Faith No More, Mr. Bungle, Fantomas, Tomahawk???
> 
> if so good call!!!!



Is there another Mike Patton? 
So, yes, that is the one.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

nicky_too said:


> Is there another Mike Patton?
> So, yes, that is the one.



lol sometimes you just never know nicky


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol welll it may be you and it may be me tom



Let's wait and see shall we Mike?


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

goodness me poor addict i do hope she can handle it


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Let's wait and see shall we Mike?





steff09 said:


> goodness me poor addict i do hope she can handle it



lol yeah ok tom 

hehehehehe well i hope she can too steff


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> goodness me poor addict i do hope she can handle it



I don't know if she knows what she's letting herself in for!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

pmsl where is she anyways


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I don't know if she knows what she's letting herself in for!





steff09 said:


> pmsl where is she anyways



lol probably he does tho tom!!!! 

lol not sure steff. thought she would be on here by now but alas she is not


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yes and me to 

p.s hello tom by the way lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes and me to
> 
> p.s hello tom by the way lol



*ponders where the third musketeer is* lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

aint it fourth now ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> aint it fourth now ?



darn it i lost count!!!! lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

well i wasnt sure as i did not partake in the particular comments at the time but aint tom in now then ? lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well i wasnt sure as i did not partake in the particular comments at the time but aint tom in now then ? lol



he may need to be intitiated me thinks lol *evil mike* hahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

mwwwuhhahhahahahhahahh


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> mwwwuhhahhahahahhahahh



*wonders what evil hatchings he would come up with* hahahahaha


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *wonders what evil hatchings he would come up with* hahahahaha



Mike, she's a woman, that could mean a myriad of possibilities...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Mike, she's a woman, that could mean a myriad of possibilities...



lol well tom it is me, steff and insulin you have to worry about mate hahahaha  we are the 3 musketeer and steff says you wanna join our band of merry folk hehehe


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Count me in hehehe. All for one and one for all


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Count me in hehehe. All for one and one for all



now what did we do for inititation?????? hahahahaha


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm guessing seeing as you can't recall that it involved lots of alcohol...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm guessing seeing as you can't recall that it involved lots of alcohol...



dont know what you meen tom!!!! lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol @ mike and comment on me and insulin , completely not true of course


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol @ mike and comment on me and insulin , completely not true of course



lol well not yet anyway


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Count me in hehehe. All for one and one for all




Bravo...... thats what i like to hear... seems iv'e missed all the fun


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

You're telling me. At the moment I'm in school and I bet when I get back from having gone rowing this afternoon I won't recognise half of the discussions!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> You're telling me. At the moment I'm in school and I bet when I get back from having gone rowing this afternoon I won't recognise half of the discussions!



rowing... you are an athelete then... bet you need stamina for that 
what sort of other stuff you in to then Tom... music etc etc


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> rowing... you are an athelete then... bet you need stamina for that
> what sort of other stuff you in to then Tom... music etc etc



Stamina and the ability to take pain...I'm in quite a bit right now...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Stamina and the ability to take pain...I'm in quite a bit right now...



Pray tell more.. Fancy a rub down....or are you still running?


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

hellooo hun you back  good the mikestro has gone off to some bar somewhere lucky git


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Pray tell more.. Fancy a rub down....or are you still running?



Still have the running kit on but right now sat on my arse doing sod all! Erm, no thanks for the rub down but I think a good shower should suffice. Never know, if I accidentally drop the soap I might get a rather unwanted rub down


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Still have the running kit on but right now sat on my arse doing sod all! Erm, no thanks for the rub down but I think a good shower should suffice. Never know, if I accidentally drop the soap I might get a rather unwanted rub down



Shower you say... the mind boggles...


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shower you say... the mind boggles...



Hahaha, you could almost say that school showers bear some resemblance to prison showers...


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

I remember the days of school showers.....its about time they outlawed that!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, you could almost say that school showers bear some resemblance to prison showers...



school showers.... all male... bad for you but..... i can see the attraction...


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> school showers.... all male... bad for you but..... i can see the attraction...



Fortunately as I'm upper sixth we have our own changing rooms with single showe cubicles! The days of the communal shower died out in my first/second year...That said I can still recall some of the sixth formers in the communal showers giving it their best rendition of Jerusalem in barber shop quartet....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Fortunately as I'm upper sixth we have our own changing rooms with single showe cubicles! The days of the communal shower died out in my first/second year...That said I can still recall some of the sixth formers in the communal showers giving it their best rendition of Jerusalem in barber shop quartet....



snigger...snigger...   the lost me at the shower cubicle Tom... mind went wandering again...


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> snigger...snigger...   the lost me at the shower cubicle Tom... mind went wandering again...



You're worse that I am lol


----------

